# Chaska's First Mille (almost) Post



## GenJen54

So, she's only at *999*
It's never too early to *celebrate*.​ 
*Congratulations on your first Mille-Post*
*It's a great pleasure having you here!*​ 
​


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Congratulations,Chaska! Only 1000? I'm quite surprised since every one of your posts on these forums have been meaningful and wise. Your presence is very much appreciated!


----------



## Fernando

I endorse Jhorer's post.


----------



## Mei

Congratulations Chaska and thank you for all your help!

Mei


----------



## cherine

Dear Chaska​ 
You're one of those forer@s I just love reading their post, especially in the Cultual forum; your opinions, your views and the way you express yourself are so rich ... and enriching ​ 
Keep the good work  ​


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Chasquita!

 May your grace and wisdom continue for thousands more posts.

Wishing you bicycles and buttercups,
Thanks and felicidades,
cuchu
​


----------



## maxiogee

Well done Chaska, and thank you.


----------



## heidita

Chaska, always witty and helpful.

Congratulations! ¡Enhorabuena! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Great posts, each and every one. Thanks a thousand!


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Chaska, et encore félicitations !  
Moi, je ne veux pas que tu en manques, donc j'ai fait tes *provisions* !


----------



## KateNicole

Thanks for all of your wonderful contributions!  You are a wonderful participant.  ¡Felicidades!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Awww, you guys!     Thank you so much!  

It's _you _people who make this such a delightful place to be!

I can't begin to thank you adequately, I'm afraid  - the best I can do is to take you to the island of Hiva Oa in the Marquesas.  There's a particular moment I'd like you to share:

Imagine that we've been at sea in a 29-foot boat for 30 days (I think our imaginary yacht has to be a bit bigger!).  The only smells on board have been from cooking, rotting cabbage bits in the bilges, and people's farts.  This particular dawn, there are bran muffins in the oven and a rain shower pattering on the roof of the pilot house.  As the shower ends, we come up into the cockpit and discover that we're sailing straight through the centre of the brightest rainbow we can imagine.  As it fades around us, we see, dead ahead, a soft blue hint of what looks like a cloud swimming up from the Pacific.

Gradually it becomes more solid, and a cluster of islands resolve themselves in the distance.  All morning the trade winds push us on our way, and the blur begins to show spires, pinnacles, and volcanic peaks.  A pair of frigate birds flies out to greet us, circling high above the masthead.

By late afternoon we have reached the southeast corner (from where this photo was taken - not by me), and are sailing off  the southern shore.  Coconut palms explode off the tiny beaches like emerald fireworks.  The green is intense and luxuriant - even the sheer black volcanic cliffs have pockets of green on the most unimaginable surfaces.  The surf hurls itself against them, exploding up in 30-ft. plumes through various blowholes.  As we sail, everyone is on deck breathing in the air - soft, lush, unutterably fragrant, laden with wonderful, intoxicating scents in all shades of green.

We are now under escort - frigate birds above the mast, and a pod of dolphins curving through the waves as outriders.  The odd flying fish buzzes out of the water and skims the wavetops like a dragonfly.  The sun sets behind the great volcanic cone at the west end of the island, and the edge looks exactly like profile of a man's face, lying on his back and dreaming to the stars.  Polaris has disappeared, but the Great Dipper is riding above the dreamer.

We ease into harbour in the last of the daylight, and the anchor, which last touched the bottom of a Mexican bay, drops through the dark water and comes to rest on the shoulders of this ancient volcano.  We open a bottle of champagne, pour a dollop over the side for the Old Man, and sit on deck breathing in the scents of frangipani and orange blossoms in the velvety night.

The crossing has been completed.


You're a delight to cruise with!


----------



## geve

Merci de nous avoir régalés de 1000 posts *colorés, witty, malins,* *fun!*
C'est toujours avec grand plaisir que je les lis.

Voici un accessoire pour t'accompagner dans tes pérégrinations (on attrape vite un coup de chaud, en croisière).


----------



## la reine victoria

Warm Congratulations
Chaska!​ 

Always a pleasure to read your posts.​ 
Here's to many more.​ 
 * * * * * * * * * * *  ​ 


Are these yours perchance? They seem a little lost.​ 




LRV​


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡¡¡¡Chaska!!!*
*¡Qué gran gusto poder tener ya 1000 ayudas tuyas!*
*¡¡¡Muy bien hecho!!!*​


----------



## ElaineG

Ciao Jennie,

Don't know how this thread escaped my eye. Congratulations, and it's a pleasure working  ... getting to know you and reading your posts. .


----------



## Vanda

Chaska,

While I blinked you've made it to 1000! 

Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Eugin

*Many, many, many, many CONGRATULATIONS on your first milestone!!!*​ 
*and please, keep up this (very) good job you are doing here so that we can keep on learning from YOU!!!!*​ 
*These **are for you, though you deserve many more!! At least, one for each post!!!*​ 
*Thanks for being here with us, Jennie!*​ 
*ALL THE BEST!*​


----------



## emma42

I have never spoken to you by pm, but have enjoyed your witty and intelligent posts.  Here's to you!


----------



## DDT

I am late as a rule   but I brought some champagne to celebrate!

Cheers!

DDT


----------



## timpeac

I'm late too! Many congratulations!


----------



## fenixpollo

*You are our Morning Star, *
*our Venus of the blue water avatar.*

*Thank you, Chaska, for being you and collaborating here.  *

_*Happy Postiversary!*_


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you so much!

(There seems to be a chconspiracy here: people have sent a chapeau, chicks, champagne, chocolate... what's happening?)  (Eugin, I've racked my brains trying to think how I could turn that beautiful bouquet into a ch word, but just couldn't come up with one!)

Would you care to accompany me on a walk?  

We're in the Canadian Shield, among the roots of an ancient mountain range.  The great forested hills rise around us, and the air is scented with mossy woodsy smells.  We turn onto a small path and head uphill.  As the maple trees close ranks around us, we find ourselves in a vibrant green world: green canopy flecked with bits of blue sky; saplings flashing green flags wherever they can capture a bit of sunlight; the forest floor thick with the green leaves of trout lilies and the dusky-coloured blue cohosh leaves.  We hear bits of birdsong from the canopy, and the darting and rustling of small animals in last year's leaves.

The path is difficult to follow.  People rarely come here except during deer season; this is, in fact, a deer path.  A fallen branch, coated completely in moss, lies across the path.  Turning it over, we find the most exquisite little blue spotted salamander, looking like a delicate enamel brooch.  He rests quite calmly in our hands as we ooh and aah over him, his delicate transparent toes holding on gently to our palms.  We roll the branch back and place him gently beside it; he flattens himself and slips underneath again.

As we get higher the maples get thinner, giving way first to white and yellow birch trees and then to white pines.  The soil is thinner here, and we begin to see smooth pink granite, the bones of these mountains.  Sometimes it is still marked by striations where the glaciers have dragged boulders across its surface.  Abruptly the pines give way completely to bare pink rock, and we find ourselves on the lip of a cliff.  600 feet below us, the crowns of maples, beech trees and butternuts toss in the wind.  Tiny jewel-like lakes peek around the shoulders of the hills in the distance.

Here the rock is bare, except for patches of lichen and parched moss.  The scent of pine needles baking on the hot rock is unutterably spicy and sweet.  Here the only sound is the wind soughing through the pine branches.  Even the red-tailed hawks circling over the valley are utterly silent.  We sit on the smooth granite in silence, balanced between the clear air and the deep woods.

It's a privilege to travel with you on this forum.

Thank you again,
Chaska


----------



## lauranazario

I may be a little late.... but I'm bringing 1000 of these to celebrate this important milestone with a person whose posts are always a pleasure to read!!!! 

Congratulations!
LN


----------



## moodywop

Congratulations, Chaska!


----------



## natasha2000

Cogratulations, Chaska!

And let them be many many more!!!!!


----------



## elroy

You're one of those foreros who just _has_ something I can't really describe. 
There's something about the way you combine intelligence, knowledge, and friendliness 
that makes your posts a genuine pleasure to read and interacting with you on the forums a delight.​ 
Congratulations! ​


----------



## coppergirl

* Well done, Chaska!*

*Glad you made it!  Congrats from a fellow syn-ner!*

*Cheers!*

*coppergirl*


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you all.  You are a delight to be with.

At the moment I can't swing another virtual excursion, but allow me to invite you to a virtual dinner instead.

Menu:  lamb kebabs grilled over charcoal, hummus, pita, fresh salad with lots of mint

Meal prepared and eaten under the apple tree in front of our house, and washed down with a Cabernet Sauvignon from Peelee Island.

(Please do not let the cat walk on the table or sit on your lap during dinner.  Do not believe her when she tells you that she is underfed and unloved.  This is not true, no matter how convincing her arguments to the contrary.)

Buen provecho!


----------

